# Please Explain Recorded Grade



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could explain what a recorded grade is? I recently purchased 2 Nigerian does that are unregistered and I was wondering if they could possibly registered as a recorded grade and how would I go about doing it? And with whom?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Recorded grade is only permitted with standard dairy goats...they have to look like one breed or another ex. LaMancha or Nubian but are not considered a purebred.
With Nigerian Dwarfs, they are just that...a Purebred Nigerian, they cannot be registered with AGS unless the parents are registered, same with ADGA. They cannot be classed as a recorded grade based on appearance.

NMGA is a registry that allows "miniature" goats to be registered, wether they be pygmy, nigerian, mini nubian or crosses of any "mini" breed, be aware though that this registry is new and is not as popular as American Goat Society, American Dairy Goat Association or even Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association and that your goats would not be considered purebred nigerians even if they are they would be listed as foundation stock.

NMGA offers many different things for members too, shows etc as well as a breeder listing and a ton of info on what the requirements are to register a mini with them.
If anything, registering your goats with them will allow you to establish an identity to your goats as they do require a tattoo and herd name.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I haven't heard of the NMGA but would think you would still be selling their kids at unregistered prices even if they belonged to this registry. I would think you can tattoo any goat if you want for your records, they don't have to be registered...


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for explaining it.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I need an Alpine doe looked at to see if I can have her as a recorded grade. What steps do I need to take?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe someone else will jump in her but I was under the impression that a recorded grade is a percentage of various different goats that can track their pedigree. I know it only applies to full size dairy goats. We have alot of kids in our 4-h club that have recorded grade does they show.


----------

